# July 2nd and 3rd NM ADBA show



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Saturday, July 02, 2011
Location: Tucumcari/Quay County Fairgrounds

The Land of Enchantment APBTC will host 2 conformation shows on Saturday and 1 conformation show on Sunday at the Tucumcari/Quay County Fairgrounds in Tucumcari, NM. No weight pull will be held at this show. If you would like more information please call Mike 505-920-2950 or Katrina 505-920-6638

Judges:
Saturday AM - Hank Greenwood
Saturday PM - Ed Hinkle
Sunday - Mary Cullifer

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/event.php?eid=217045214988032


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm going to do my best to make this one with at least 1 dog..lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am bringing 3-5 I am not sure yet lol.


----------



## YAHHOO (Nov 27, 2010)

I'll be there with half a dog; he is part cow or pig. Maybe he will be in shape by then haha!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

YAY! I will be there with my entire kennel, look forward to seeing all of you. Krystal I expect you too!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I am ready for this show too, I get to show Varro and see lots of ppl. OMG Krystal you HAVE to be there  Dosia could do Judge's Choice


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Krystal is sub posted to come down with me, but D isn't gonna make it. We are going to be packed to the brim with dogs as is lol. Because I am taking Xena, Crixus, Bee and Possibly DuMae ( if we can do it with out her eating anyone....) Plus I might be picking up Earl, but we haven't touched base on that yet, however his spot is reserved lol.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

WOO HOO I can't wait I get to finally meet the other littermates. ANd Krystal and you omg this is gonna be an awesome show and I get to meet Bee. WOOOOOOOT


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:woof: :woof: I get to be Holly's little helper  I'm so excited :woof:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

YAYAYAYAYAYAY I'm soooo excited to finally see and meet you all


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I know right :hug: so you want me to bring ya a tabby right


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha yes ma'am, if you can sneak it onboard I will totally take one


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOLL gotcha, don't tell Holly


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

KG You are going? OMG I so have to scrape up the cash to get to this show. Oh yeah and July 2nd is my birthday!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha my lips are sealed


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> KG You are going? OMG I so have to scrape up the cash to get to this show. Oh yeah and July 2nd is my birthday!


:woof::woof: That would be awesome Megan 


apbtmom76 said:


> hahaha my lips are sealed


Stow away


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

this is going to be an awesome show and I need to find out if I am doing safe dog tests for those that want them.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha Lisa, Megan and I were just talking bout that. Would be cool if you could. And Awesomeness Krystal I can't wait


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

We are gonna make it, Hope it will have a better turn out than the Col. show had 

I have never been to New Mexico before but mapquest says just go to Texas and turn right so it shouldnt be too hard to find.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaooo Jay is not that hard to get there at all, my plans are still up in the air as of right now. Krystal I'm assuming that since Holly is not going that you are not going?? Right


----------

